# BMW Motorsport 2017 DTM Teaser - #ChallengeUs



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Motorsport drops this exciting teaser video to get everyone amped for the 2017 DTM season. The season opens on May 5th at Hockenheimring, where the latest M4 DTM will make its debut.

https://youtu.be/9Dl2RnDYDgk

*Read all about the 2017 M4 DTM here!*


----------

